# ISTANBUL | Terrace Lotus | 150m | 40 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Terrace Lotus*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.terracelotus.com/

*HEIGHT:* 150m
*FLOORS:* 40 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://de.foursquare.com/v/beylikdüzü/4cfa9525c51fa1cd2ea4e12b?openPhotoId=596f5e142f97ec370b4f718a


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://tr.foursquare.com/v/beylikdüzü/4cfa9525c51fa1cd2ea4e12b/photos


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6012894#6012894


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/gökdelen/


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://twitter.com/meydan_erdem/status/959823924732325889


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/gökdelen/?hl=en


----------

